# Medir capacitores sin capacimetro



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2010)

Si bien el metodo que describo esta descrito originalmente para capacitores para AC por ejemplo como los utilizados en arranque de motores se puede extender a otros tipos  ya veremos eso en detalle

Nos llega a la mesa de trabajo una maquina electrica que tiene capacitor ya sea de arranque y o trabajo pero no tenemos la nomcenclaturo porque esta borrada, reemplazarlo a hojiot puede ser perjudicial para el equipo y por ende a nuetra reputación, salvo que conoscamos la marc y modelo y ya hemos reapados otros anteriormente y tuvimos la precaución de guardar esos datos.....  
De no ser asi siguan leyendo


tomemos el capacitor y coloquemoslo en la linea electrica por un breve mometo y midamos su coriente y la tensión en bornes y listo

Ahora veamos 


Xc=1/ω.C=1/2PiFC 

para simplificar los calculos y para poder utilizar el vaolor capacitivo en µF


podemos expresarlo asi

Xc=1000000/2PiFC

pero tambien 

Xc=E/I

Reemplazando nos queda 

E/I=1000000/2PiFC

despejemos I
I=E2piFC/1000000

si ponemo C=1µF quedara asi


I=220 x 2 x 3.1416 x 50 x 1/100000=0.0691A


si tengo un cap de 1µF su corriene debe medir 0.0691A

Si tengo uno de 10µF medira 0.691A

de alli podemos sacar que midiendo la corriente la capacidad sera

*µF=E(medida)/0.0691*

Con lo cual podremos saber la capacidad incognita de nuestro capacitor desconocido

Espero les sea útil

PD puse todo para que no empicen a preguntar de donde sale lo que esta en negrita es lo que tienen que aplicar

Saludos


----------



## ecotronico (Dic 6, 2010)

Hola:

A simple vista se aprecia que los cálculos los hiciste para V=250Vac y f=50Hz. Luego si alimentas con 110Vac y F=60Hz tendrás: uF= i/0,04147

Pero mi duda es, si el condensador está malo y está borrada la etiqueta (muy típico), ¿cómo estimo el condensador a reponer? ¿Se estima de acuerdo con la potencia del motor?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 6, 2010)

Si, lo hice para la tensión de red local pero se puede hacer para cualquier otro valor, en cuanto a la peor de la situaciones, capacitor estropeado y malo, se debe estimar en función de la potencia del motor y que función cumple, es decir, hay motores en los que el capacitor solo internviene en el arranque, en la actualidad el capacitor permite dos cosas, elminar el cetrifugo, o relay de arranque, y a su vez que trabaje como si fuera de dos fases, obteniendose un incremento en la potencia.

Por eso hay diferncias en función si solo es de arranque o es un capacitor de servicio....

Hay unas tablas de guias en función de la potencia y también se puede calcular para obtener un valor lo ás aproximado al original


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2010)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> Pero mi duda es, si el condensador está malo y está borrada la etiqueta (muy típico), ¿cómo estimo el condensador a reponer? ¿Se estima de acuerdo con la potencia del motor?


 

Si y hay tablas para eso , Googlealo 

Saludos !


----------

